# Cannondale System Six Carbon Stem???



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

I posted this elsewhere, realized I should have posted this here. 

I just purchased a Cannondale System Six with their carbon stem. Just curious if anyone has any opinions on this stem? Is it stiff like a Thomson?? Or is it a throw away? Thanks.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

It's stiff, you need not worry about that. Definitely would not throw it away.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

Not sure about the shorter lengths but, in my experience, it's stiffer than the X2 in 120 and 130.


----------



## moxy1964 (Oct 1, 2008)

*stiff*

I had one on my SystemSix but ditched on the fitting for a 100mm Thomson +/- 10 degrees. The SystemSix could not be flipped nor did it have an angle.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

stiffness is excellent, as is the build quality. Only thing i would change is the rise... seems to point up on my bike... a few more neg degrees so it appears flat with the TT would have been better.

weave is killer in the day light.


----------

